# hygetropin black tops



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

has any one used these? any input appreciated


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

yea used them quite a bit................seem good although recently dont seem to be as good although could be me being more tolerant


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes used them were fine 5ius a day


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers for input fellas


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Used black tops and they are good although usually use green tops as I get the 200iu kits for convenience


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

@dis u notice any difference between the two I no its hard to compare I used the original greens two years ago which was the last time I used Gh I thought they were very good


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

@Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

zak1990 said:


> @dis u notice any difference between the two I no its hard to compare I used the original greens two years ago which was the last time I used Gh I thought they were very good


Nah mate no difference as it all comes from the same place, very good stuff.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any one else using these or used opions appreciated


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

zak1990 said:


> Any one else using these or used opions appreciated


Always used hyge on and off always done the trick mate

Gh I rate

Ansomone

Geno

Hyge

Never tried the black tops specifically as 200iu kit slight ore bang for buck


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers @bail appreciate your input mate


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Iv just started running black tops


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any cyst n them normal side affects mate


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Black tops are good, and the ones I'm on WORK, which is a nice bonus!  Been running them @ 5iu ED for nearly 3 months now, alongside Testoviron Test-E, [email protected] Mast-E and D-Hacks Anavar. Joints are very sore, I feel very stiff, and I have intense pins and needles in my left hand, to the point whereby it almost feels totally numb, but the fat loss on this cut has been a lot faster than my last cut, vascularity is up, and my muscles look a lot fuller around the clock. They say GH gets better, the longer you're on, so we shall see. I'd like to run these black tops for 6 months, at the very least.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice one m8


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any one using these at the moment share your experience cheers


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Yeah I'm on them, currently at 2.5ius a day, used about 150ius so far. Just bumped it down from 5 mon to fri. Good quality, there's a test result posted somewhere, stuff is overdosed I think. Went down for cts issues, also did the blood test and it was gtg. Make sure they're black top originals with the code and check out at the website written there. (Cannot write since the site sources places it's sold)


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone used somatropin? Been offered that at a decent price. Got green Hyge in fridge ready for a blast but if soma is decent will get that as well


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Anyone used somatropin? Been offered that at a decent price. Got green Hyge in fridge ready for a blast but if soma is decent will get that as well


All GH is somatropin mate , is that all it says?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> All GH is somatropin mate , is that all it says?


I'll check tomorrow mate and let you know


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Ran black tops last year for 9 months and they were fantastic. Particularly as part of PCT. Using them again on my current cycle but too soon to say if any good (although the decent sleep is back!). I know they were faked a lot recently, but I think they're back to their best.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Anyone used somatropin? Been offered that at a decent price. Got green Hyge in fridge ready for a blast but if soma is decent will get that as well


Used blacks and also Somatropin both done the job well


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

cheers thoon for input got good feedback from most which is good bin on them 2 week getting cts vivid dreams etc so looks good


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

used the 200iu kits and codes verified legitmacy. No sides, CTS, etc. was doing 4iu ED then bumped to 8iu EOD..... Nadda!!

Looking to get my hands on some decent HGH. all i can source online are hyge green or black tops lol...


----------



## manchesterbig (Dec 20, 2014)

thoon said:


> Used blacks and also Somatropin both done the job well


rHGH ( recombinant Human Growth Hormone ) is Somatropin


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

not black but tried hyge green tops -had allergic reaction which i posted pics of in here at the time , something HGH should not do to anyone imo.


----------



## manchesterbig (Dec 20, 2014)

herc said:


> used the 200iu kits and codes verified legitmacy. No sides, CTS, etc. was doing 4iu ED then bumped to 8iu EOD..... Nadda!!
> 
> Looking to get my hands on some decent HGH. all i can source online are hyge green or black tops lol...


Blacktops are marketed by Hygenepharma. They claim they were established in 2007 but in reality first registered on the internet in 2013. You can go to who.is to check the domain registry.

They are not a lab and have taken advantage of the Hygetropin name. Many immune system responses have been reported which is a sure sign of low quality/impure Somatropin.


----------

